# SR20 Engines



## cmotek24 (Jun 15, 2002)

This is a n00b question, but why are there so many used SR20DE engines with 30k-50k miles on them? I'm curious because it doesn't make sense that there'd be soo many engines with low mileages. If anything, I'd think there should be new engines, since there are still Nissans being produced with SR20z. Coo. Thank guys

Ppeace
CMo


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

Most low mileage engines are imported from Japan. Since Japan is tiny islands and there are expensive toll road all over, they have nowhere to drive their cars. That's why cars get older before engine get miles. Most people don't keep their cars when they get old, so we get to have their engines.


----------

